# Photos of everything retro and vintage



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Disir (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Jan 7, 2018)

Ford o matic





Cast iron power glide.


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Jan 7, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 170393
> 
> 
> *****SMILE*****



DE what is that?


----------



## miketx (Jan 7, 2018)

^ early stero scope viewer


----------



## miketx (Jan 7, 2018)

Gracie said:


>


----------



## Compost (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## koshergrl (Jan 7, 2018)

drifter said:


>


I typed many many words on one of those lol. That's a portable!


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 2, 2018)

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## longknife (Feb 2, 2018)

drifter said:


>



I had one of those.


----------



## longknife (Feb 2, 2018)

Gracie said:


>


DUnkirk 38113


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 2, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 2, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Feb 2, 2018)

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## williepete (Feb 2, 2018)

Under no circumstances tell the youngsters what this is. Let them think it has some special meaning. When they ask, become serious and answer in a grave voice, _"You will know when the prophesy is fulfilled. In the mean time, I highly recommend you stock up on lima beans. Your life will depend on it."  _
 Nod. Turn and walk away.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 2, 2018)

drifter said:


>



I remember the egg chair, it was a big deal when it came out. They put speakers in there. I think the 'quad' stereo system came out about that time as well. People were like quad?, now we're in the future.

And this. Imagine them digging one of these up 200 years from now, they'll likely think it is some sacred religious artifact. +


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes some mystic symbol


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 2, 2018)

TV's used to think of themselves as furniture.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Muhammed (Feb 2, 2018)

My first personal computer.







When I was 12 years old way back in 1979 I bought this TRS-80 at Radio Shack. It had 4 kilobytes of RAM and only cost me $600.

After I kept running out memory I saved up my pennies and dimes and bought an expansion module that upgraded it 16k RAM for a mere $300 more.

And that thing on the right is a tape recorder. You stored programs and data on cassette tapes.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 2, 2018)

Do kids even know what this is? 

I mean the green background here lol! We used to play hours of this.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 2, 2018)

drifter said:


>



Wow, those machines used to be everywhere.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



They were easy to buy and no one asked for ID


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 2, 2018)

drifter said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




Look how careful they were with them, they even have them stored in a leather enclosure with a small window.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 2, 2018)

Muhammed said:


> My first personal computer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Old computers like this are now a desired item. There are a number of people online that restore these old computers to like new. 

The 8-Bit Guy


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)

paper fortune teller


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)

Scented markers or an introduction to huffing


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 2, 2018)

drifter said:


> Scented markers or an introduction to huffing


Speaking of huffing, who could resist the rubbing alcohol aroma of a mimeographed quiz?

Redirect Notice


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Scented markers or an introduction to huffing
> ...


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 2, 2018)

The television set I watched Sea Hunt and the JFK funeral on...

Redirect Notice


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 2, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> The television set I watched Sea Hunt and the JFK funeral on...
> 
> Redirect Notice


 Wow!


----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Feb 3, 2018)

There is a formula for solving this quickly. I remember solving people's Rubic's Cubes and they were utterly amazed. It's pretty simple once you know how to do it.


----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 3, 2018)

drifter said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > The television set I watched Sea Hunt and the JFK funeral on...
> ...


It's a 17 inch black and white Muntz television lacking remote control.  Ours was black, not the luxury model seen here in wood grain plastic.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 3, 2018)

My father's calculator…


----------



## Dalia (Feb 5, 2018)

Robe style année 60 femme


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 22, 2018)

La déco vintage US en 10 idées déco


----------



## longknife (Feb 23, 2018)

Dalia said:


> La déco vintage US en 10 idées déco


There's still some of those around.


----------



## Dalia (Feb 23, 2018)

longknife said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > La déco vintage US en 10 idées déco
> ...


True and those on the picture are reproduction.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 10, 2018)

The Isolator: This Insane Anti-Distraction Helmet From 1925 Would Fit Into Any Modern Open Office ~ vintage everyday


----------



## Oddball (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## impuretrash (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Mar 31, 2018)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 185528



I flew in one of those - an USAF charter from Frankfurt to Maguire AFB via Shannon, Ireland, and Goose Bay, Labrador in 1960.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2018)

drifter said:


>


My grandparents had those tables and chairs in orange


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2018)

drifter said:


>


My wife still has those


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (Apr 3, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> My father's calculator…
> 
> View attachment 174805


I used one of those my first year in college


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I like them. I'd use them now.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Muhammed (Apr 3, 2018)

Old-fashioned workout machine.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 13, 2018)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 186547



Yes the Hot Food Server sells itself.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 13, 2018)

drifter said:


>



Wow no way, that is one I had forgotten. I used to buy those every other day.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2018)

70s & 80s version of being mobile.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 27, 2018)

miketx said:


> View attachment 190324



What is it?


----------



## sparky (Apr 27, 2018)

1950  Plymouth 2 dr coupe w/flathead motor 

~S~


----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2018)

drifter said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 190324
> ...


A distributer cap and a rotor for a V8 engine of some type.


----------



## Dalia (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 27, 2018)

Restauration objets et mobilier vintage.


----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## xyz (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## sparky (Apr 27, 2018)

antiquated  Eisenhower era 4 way switch ,probably of little interest , butcha don't find many these days

~S~


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 27, 2018)

elevator operators


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 27, 2018)

Dalia said:


>



That must be a French or British transistor radio? I've never seen that brand in the US.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 27, 2018)

The Frito bandito


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 27, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> That must be a French or British transistor radio? I've never seen that brand in the US



Vintage *Arvin* *Radios* are collectibles *radios* produced from the 1930s until the 1970s by the American manufacturer *Arvin* Industries. Brief history and description. *Arvin* Industries is based in Columbus, Indiana, and started manufacturing *Arvin* *radios* in 1927.

Vintage Arvin Radios

*Arvin* *Industries*, Inc. merged with Meritor Automotive Inc. to form ArvinMeritor, Inc. The Company was a global manufacturer of automotive components. *Arvin*'s products included automotive exhaust systems, ride control products, and gas charged lift supports.

Arvin Industries Inc: Company Profile - Bloomberg


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 27, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > That must be a French or British transistor radio? I've never seen that brand in the US
> ...



Haven't ever head of this brand and never would have guessed.


----------



## rightwinger (Apr 27, 2018)

drifter said:


>



Used to buy that when you were caught chewing gum in class and the teacher asked if you have enough for everyone


----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2018)

Relatives had that  sort  of dressing table with mirrors....in the past....that was part of their bedroom furniture.

I'm lucky having  had a large extended family most gone today....memories of their   beautiful....totally amazing retro homes  remain in my mind.


----------



## skye (Apr 28, 2018)

this is a beutiful thread....it brings some things back to life....in my case



not everybody's taste I know....but my aunt owned a chair similar to this..... an art   deco 1920s  velvet and wood chair...she is gone ....all is gone

I would have loved to have it as a reminder of her and the past.....too late for everything

all gone with the wind.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 29, 2018)

Gordon Cooper, the last man to fly solo in space...


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 29, 2018)

EdselGraveyard_20140325 by Bob Blaylock, on Flickr


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 29, 2018)

Nikon F2 by Bob Blaylock, on Flickr




ZSC_5268 by Bob Blaylock, on Flickr


----------



## Flash (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Pop23 (Apr 29, 2018)

Miss them soooooo much


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

Oddball said:


> Gordon Cooper, the last man to fly solo in space...
> 
> View attachment 190634


So low? He go high!


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Likkmee (Apr 29, 2018)

OK.........


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 29, 2018)

Just sayin.  I


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> OK.........


What are those, butt plugs?


----------



## Likkmee (Apr 29, 2018)

miketx said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> > OK.........
> ...



Gerbil brushes.


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Pop23 (Apr 29, 2018)

If you can’t loose an eye playing a game.........

It ain’t worth playing


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 29, 2018)

Google Image Result for https://c2.staticflickr.com/4/3419/3705672360_49d3b18a09_b.jpg


----------



## miketx (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Pop23 (Apr 29, 2018)

Anyone else have one of these?


----------



## Oddball (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 29, 2018)

I still have this model with discs. Not ancient retro but almost feels like it doesn't it?


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> View attachment 190701
> 
> I still have this model with discs. Not ancient retro but almost feels like it doesn't it?



Yes.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 29, 2018)

drifter said:


>



Farrell's! Was always a huge family out night to go get Farrell's, and didn't they have a gigantic 'see if you can eat the whole thing' sundae? Loved this place.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yep!


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 29, 2018)

Johnny Castaway. A friend got this screensaver and we spent more time watching this than using the computer for anything else.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2018)




----------



## Moonglow (Apr 29, 2018)

Gracie said:


>


The funk in Eaton jackets..


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Apr 29, 2018)

drifter said:


>



  From the Farrell's that briefly opened in Sacramento, in 2014.  Alas, it did not last long.




Farrells_20140527_Panorama by Bob Blaylock, on Flickr


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 29, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> View attachment 190659
> 
> Anyone else have one of these?


Mine was a Sparkomatic.  If it's sparkin' it means it's workin'.

FM converter under the ash tray in the dash of a '64 Ford Falcon we called "The Iron Lung".


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 30, 2018)

Early Fast Food?


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 30, 2018)

Nosmo King said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 190659
> ...



LOL, for some reason I've kept mine through the years.


----------



## skye (Apr 30, 2018)

1920's Vintage Teddy Bear


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 1, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> View attachment 190640
> 
> Miss them soooooo much



*There's still one here in Vegas.*


----------



## longknife (May 1, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Pop23 (May 1, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> View attachment 190701
> 
> I still have this model with discs. Not ancient retro but almost feels like it doesn't it?



I still have one as well although I'm not sure it's compatible with anything today. Loved those things, kind of like the 8-Track of it's day!


----------



## longknife (May 1, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 190701
> ...



One of my favorite tv shows is _Suits_ and the main character has an entire wall of his big office covered with LPs.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 1, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 190701
> ...



Yeah the zip disc held 100MB and it was like 'cool I can put all these files like photos and every other file' on a few discs and have them in one place. At one time hard drive space was very limited. Now you have enough space on one drive for a lifetime's worth of files.


----------



## Pop23 (May 1, 2018)

longknife said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



They make excellent art!


----------



## Pop23 (May 1, 2018)

longknife said:


>




OH HELL YES!


----------



## Pop23 (May 1, 2018)

Google killed my door stop!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 1, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> View attachment 184329



    I can relate....


----------



## skye (May 1, 2018)




----------



## skye (May 1, 2018)

Roller Skates from the 1960s


----------



## Pop23 (May 2, 2018)

How do we live today without this Golden Oldie:


----------



## skye (May 2, 2018)

I  like this 1950s early 1960s  fabric pattern very very much.... it's so typical of the era... really like it. Perfect for that right vintage  home.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 3, 2018)

How hasn't this been posted. Or has it and I missed it.


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 3, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 4, 2018)

skye said:


> Roller Skates from the 1960s



*I had a couple of pair of those and it was like riding over a field of rocks.*


----------



## Dalia (May 4, 2018)

Banks Archives - Antique Toy World Magazine


----------



## Dalia (May 4, 2018)

Morphy’s Las Vegas auction set for August 1-2 - Antique Toy World Magazine


----------



## Oddball (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (May 5, 2018)

5 May 1961...


----------



## Dalia (May 5, 2018)

Scrapbooking - Pictures, posters, news and videos on your pursuit, hobbies, interests and worries


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 5, 2018)

Use as a phone, or to build a house.


----------



## Dalia (May 5, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> Use as a phone, or to build a house.


Back then when the phone was really made only to make a phone call the good old day


----------



## MaryL (May 5, 2018)

Do sketches count? Old New England village, circa the 80's


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 5, 2018)




----------



## williepete (May 5, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> View attachment 192043



From what I remember from the time, that "Moon Buggy" we left parked on the moon would be ready to drive if you brought up new batteries.

I also remember the Euroweenies making fun of us that wherever Americans went, they took their cars. While we kept them safe from Soviet invasion, they made fun of us for taking a car to the moon.


----------



## williepete (May 6, 2018)




----------



## williepete (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Pop23 (May 6, 2018)

Do this now and you'd be reported as someone heard multiple gunshots!


----------



## Dalia (May 7, 2018)

Best Loved Child: Old Toy Inspiration


----------



## Dalia (May 7, 2018)

The Ultimate Gift Guide: Best Toys for Toddlers (2-3 Years Old)


----------



## rightwinger (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Ringel05 (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2018)

rightwinger said:


>



*Lord a'mighty. Can't begin to remember how many of those I had!!!*


----------



## rightwinger (May 8, 2018)

longknife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I used to buy them for 19 cents


----------



## IsaacNewton (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (May 11, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 11, 2018)




----------



## williepete (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## miketx (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2018)




----------



## miketx (May 17, 2018)

drifter said:


>


Who dat?


----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Jessica Lange.


----------



## miketx (May 17, 2018)

I see it now.


----------



## Michelle420 (May 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> I see it now.



She was born on 420 like me.


----------



## Dalia (May 18, 2018)

Hey, not sure if it still around at your home the USA ?






TV dinner - Wikipedia


----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 18, 2018)

Dalia said:


> Hey, not sure if it still around at your home the USA ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  They're still very much around.  The main difference,now, is that the tray is made of some sort of paper or plastic material, instead of aluminum, so that it can be cooked/heated in a microwave oven.


----------



## Dalia (May 21, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, not sure if it still around at your home the USA ?
> ...


Thank you, i was not sure about this


----------



## Dalia (May 21, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 26, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (May 26, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (May 27, 2018)

Bob Blaylock said:


> View attachment 195475



He's not green.


----------



## Andylusion (May 27, 2018)

drifter said:


>



My aunt had a table set identical to that.


----------



## longknife (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 2, 2018)

The Republican Party's BIG TENT.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jun 2, 2018)

Gracie said:


>



LOL, my kids rib me whenever I use the phrase "standard station", since  that franchise disappeared along ago with gas wars and .27 cents a gallon.


----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 11, 2018)

America on the Move | Winton automobile


----------



## longknife (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## IsaacNewton (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 15, 2018)

Kit Kat Bar Penny Arcade Machine, British Allwin Machine, Vintage Slot Machine, A 'Win-a-Rowntree' Kit-Kat Wall mounted Allwin style Machine


----------



## Dalia (Jun 15, 2018)

https://www.pinterest.fr/benbsalem/coin-operated-antiquecollectibles/


----------



## longknife (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jul 14, 2018)

Iron ons


----------



## Dalia (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## toobfreak (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 16, 2018)

Vintage soda cans


----------



## Wyld Kard (Jul 16, 2018)

Vintage cereal boxes


----------



## Dalia (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Dalia (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 2, 2018)

Vintage Tobacco Tins


----------



## longknife (Aug 4, 2018)

Wildcard said:


> Vintage Tobacco Tins



Lord. I remember the jokes about Prince Albert in a can.


----------



## ChesBayJJ (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## williepete (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)

Drivers Education 1950s


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)

In Brittany, the closed-bed (French: lit-clos) (Breton: gwele-kloz)is a traditional furnishing. In homes with usually only one room, the box-bed allowed some privacy and helped keep people warm during winter. Similar enclosed bed furniture was once also found in western Britain; Devon, Cornwall, Wales particularly in Gower. Some closed-beds were built one above the other in a double-decker, two-story arrangement. In this case, young people were sleeping upstairs.
- In the Netherlands, the closet-bed, or bedstede, was in common use into the 19th century, particularly in farmhouses in the countryside. Closet-beds were closed off with a door or a curtain.
One of the advantages of the closet-bed was that it could be built into the living room and closed off during the day, making a separate bedroom unnecessary. The other main advantage was that, during the winter, the small area of the closet-bed would be warmed by body heat.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)

Photograph of a hat store in Harlem's 125th street.
Todd Webb captured New York City on camera in 1946.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)

Pedal car repair on the street.
London, c.1940s


----------



## Flash (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)

A trolley makes it way down a snow-covered Main Street in Stroudsburg (Pa.) during the early 1900s. (Courtesy of the Monroe County Historical Association)


----------



## Desperado (Aug 16, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> Early Fast Food?


The good old lunch counters that were found in drug stores and 5 and Dimes.
They would have specials for Banana Splits.


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2018)

Desperado said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Early Fast Food?
> ...



I wish they still had them.


----------



## Borillar (Aug 16, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Heh, I used to work at one of those. Vowed I'd never work for a restaurant ever again. They had a sundae called the "Trough" and the waiters would make pig noises at you . If you ate the whole thing, you got a ribbon or something saying "I made a pig of myself at Farrell's".


----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Aug 31, 2018)

Vintage Beer Cans


----------



## longknife (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2018)

*I was there as a teenager. Wrote about it in Atomic City on Amazon.com*


----------



## longknife (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Sep 25, 2018)

New York City – 1890s before vehicles took over the streets


----------



## miketx (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2018)

Desperado said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Early Fast Food?
> ...


But only if you were white


----------



## williepete (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## williepete (Sep 28, 2018)

*HI-YO SILVER!




*


----------



## longknife (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## Oddball (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## williepete (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 5, 2018)

Gracie said:


>



I like those kind of dresses.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 5, 2018)

I still have this one...


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Oct 19, 2018)

* A Grocery Store in 1939 (colorized)*


----------



## longknife (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 5, 2018)

longknife said:


> * A Grocery Store in 1939 (colorized)*



That's more or less what China looks like now.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2018)

Push the L an I together LOL


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## USApatriotz (Nov 5, 2018)

drifter said:


>



I miss going to Blockbuster, Video Update, Hollywood video, etc.!

I will FOREVER hate Netflix for killing off Blockbuster!!


----------



## USApatriotz (Nov 5, 2018)

drifter said:


>



Eagle stamps right?


----------



## USApatriotz (Nov 5, 2018)

Pop23 said:


> View attachment 190351
> 
> The Frito bandito



Now liberal TERRORISTS will send you death threats over that because EVERYTHING is racist!!


----------



## longknife (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2018)

*1974*


----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2018)

Oct 1941


----------



## longknife (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2018)

*Lord! Look at those prices.*


----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2018)

longknife said:


>


I still have one like that

It works


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## MaryL (Dec 9, 2018)

Ok,  it's like 1965 and this guy was a family friend. He was a squid!


----------



## skye (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## williepete (Dec 11, 2018)

drifter said:


>



After 45 years, I can still taste the rust. Back in high school, my teenage buddies and I ran across a sale of Schlitz beer in steel cans. The store was practically giving it away so we pitched in and bought all we could. That swill had been in the can far too long and tasted horrible. But being teenage boys....


----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Muhammed (Dec 15, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> View attachment 186393


The twitter of the 80s.


----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2018)

*Ford electric cars in 1906*


----------



## longknife (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## williepete (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2018)

*1920*


----------



## longknife (Dec 25, 2018)

*1919*


----------



## skye (Dec 25, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## skye (Dec 28, 2018)

1960s Twiggy and another model!


----------



## longknife (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2019)

nice? yes .....I think so!


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2019)

1960s


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2019)

Romeo and Juliet (1968)  can it get better than that?

very difficult to get better than that....

that's why I love vintage my friends....

























there


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2019)

He knew.....din't he

about vintage LOL














he must have known a thing or two about love


----------



## skye (Jan 1, 2019)

Gorgeous Samantha Eggar ....circa 1965....

that's all for tonight my darlings .....kiss kiss...


----------



## longknife (Jan 3, 2019)

skye said:


> nice? yes .....I think so!



Ann Margret is always a winner.


----------



## skye (Jan 3, 2019)

another photo of British 1960s actress Samantha Eggar...I think she is beautiful! freckles and all...


----------



## skye (Jan 3, 2019)

Samantha Eggar and handsome Terence  Stamp in the movie"The Collector"(1965)


----------



## longknife (Jan 6, 2019)

I swear that could almost be me in my old VW bus!


----------



## Mindful (Jan 6, 2019)

skye said:


> another photo of British 1960s actress Samantha Eggar...I think she is beautiful! freckles and all...



Is she still alive? I don't think she ever became an A-lister.


----------



## skye (Jan 6, 2019)

Mindful said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > another photo of British 1960s actress Samantha Eggar...I think she is beautiful! freckles and all...
> ...




Yes, she is still alive, a very attractive looking 80 years old.


----------



## Mindful (Jan 7, 2019)

skye said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



She started off in Shakespeare. I tried to find photos of her in A Midsummer Night's Dream.

She relocated to the United States. I guess you know about that.


----------



## skye (Jan 9, 2019)

1960s make-up....heavy eyes and pale light pink lipstick


----------



## skye (Jan 10, 2019)

Farrah  Fawcett 

1970s


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2019)

Jane Fonda


----------



## skye (Jan 10, 2019)

best model of the 1970s Margaux Hemingway.....granddaughter of the best writer in America ever   .....Ernest.

sad she is gone


----------



## skye (Jan 11, 2019)

Another model from the 1970s , beautiful Beverly Johnson


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2019)

circa mid late 1950s


----------



## skye (Jan 12, 2019)

1960s cocktail party
could have been my parents....their friends.......their living room and dinning room...I want it  all back


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)

From back before everyone's mind was in the gutter.....


----------



## Oddball (Jan 12, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2019)

Catherine Deneuve (1967)

the movie is Belle de jour of course 1967 of course


----------



## Oddball (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2019)

and one more to add from that movie Belle de Jour


fun fun fun


----------



## skye (Jan 14, 2019)

this my little  friends....this too


----------



## deanrd (Jan 14, 2019)

miketx said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


What's weird is that Republicans are always trying to make it seem many  Democrats wear drag.  But the only political drag I ever see are Republicans.











That's George Bush in drag:





Anti gay Republican Steve Wiles as Miss Mona St. Clair:





See what I mean?  And all I did was a Google search with "Republicans in drag".


----------



## miketx (Jan 15, 2019)

deanrd said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


that's because you are a faggot.


----------



## longknife (Jan 18, 2019)

skye said:


> this my little  friends....this too



Lord but I remember the pair of those I had. Really jaw jarring on the cracks in the pavement.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

skye said:


> 1960s cocktail party
> could have been my parents....their friends.......their living room and dinning room...I want it  all back


Where are the cocktails?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)

Oddball said:


> View attachment 239794


Nice car!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## rightwinger (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## miketx (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Oddball (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2019)

Lol, 1970's Deodorant.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 17, 2019)

Advertisers in the 1970's were sexually starving.


----------



## longknife (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 6, 2019)

My mother worked here as a waitress


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 13, 2019)

The Gauloises were, by far, the worst cigarette ever made. Tasted worst than some kids on farms used to make out of cow patties.


----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Dick Foster (Oct 16, 2019)

Bob Blaylock said:


> View attachment 172281



My first scope was an old single channel Dumont.


----------



## Dick Foster (Oct 16, 2019)

drifter said:


>


I wanted one of those but never got it.


----------



## Dick Foster (Oct 16, 2019)

IsaacNewton said:


> View attachment 186393


I still have one in my truck.


----------



## Dick Foster (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 2, 2019)

Dalia said:


>



where did you find all these doll houses and little town toys soooo cute


----------



## Dalia (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you drifter, i took them at .pinterest.fr


----------



## longknife (Nov 5, 2019)

Dalia said:


>



Do you think today's kids would play with this?


----------



## Dalia (Nov 5, 2019)

longknife said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No.


----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## toobfreak (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## longknife (Nov 24, 2019)

I saw the premier of The 10 Commandments there.


----------



## longknife (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 9, 2019)

Vintage Clothing Labels


----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 20, 2019)

Vintage Loony Tunes Drinking Glass Collection


----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 20, 2019)

Vintage Harvey Comics Drinking Glass Collection


----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 11, 2020)

Dalia said:


>



  I love that look if in the right house and location!!!!!
A farm house in central Texas would be perfect!!


----------



## Dalia (Feb 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It's really pretty, it's my style ... the 50s I love.


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 11, 2020)

I hate Fidel Castro and Cubas Government but I'd love to visit to see all the 50's era American cars that are still roaming the Island.









   It's amazing!!!! These guys keep these American classics running on pure afro engineering!!!!
    It's extremely difficult to get parts from America or anywhere else for that matter yet these guys "Hand Make" a lot of the replacement parts!!!

   Amazing!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 11, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> View attachment 306141



  We looked at a retro before buying our Lance.
They have their appeal but not the old time quality.

New 2019 Gulf Stream RV Vintage Cruiser 19ERD Travel Trailer at Princess Craft Campers | Round Rock, TX | #038595


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 306141
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 11, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



  As long as you're ready to gut it and modernize the interior,  rebuild the engine and whatever else needed doing Im good with that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 11, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



   A refurbished AirStream,or new is more to my liking though.....









Here's the retro....


----------



## Rambunctious (Feb 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I did that with a Bounder....it had only 35,000 miles on it and it was a 1987 class A...I rebuilt everything inside and out...it was 26ft no slides of course and ran like a dream...but my wife at the time said Waaaaahhh its too small....so I sold it took a beating on it and bought a brand new 30ft Newmar class A...I've had nothing but problems with it....I wish I had my old one back but without my ex wife......


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 11, 2020)

The Lance is considered a step down from the Airstream.
It ain't cheap by any stretch and is just under Airstream prices and it shows.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 306141
> ...



That is AWESOME, and so cheap too.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

I really like primitive country décor.  I've been redecorating my house in primitive country - of course it is not as nice as the pic below, but I like it!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

This one is beautiful!  Love!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm looking to get some barn door sliders for my sliding glass door, which look much nicer than vertical blinds.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

I love old Victorian homes.  Gorgeous.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Look how they used to dress back in the Victorian days.  So fancy.  Must have taken half an hour just to put your clothes and hair decorations on back then!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Some of these ads are just hilarious.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Larsky (Feb 11, 2020)

drifter said:


>


That shit is worth money nowadays lol


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 11, 2020)

miketx said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Figured the salt water would clean Monica's dress before he gave it back to her ? LOL

To bad, she kept the other dress instead.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Ahem!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

OMG!    . . . .


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 11, 2020)

Dalia said:


>


Rich folk above .. This is more like ours below......


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I like it!


----------



## Larsky (Feb 11, 2020)

Being of a certain age and an Antiques Roadshow buff, I see top dollar for junk that was in the house in my childhood. 

Now it's "American Mid Century".


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...




   It's cheap for a reason.
The lance is almost double the price for a three foot shorter trailer.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Why is it so cheap?  Is there something wrong with it?  It looks great to me.  Has a nice gas stove too.  I borrowed my boss's Winnabego (sp?) once, and it had a crappy little electric stove.  For $18,000, I would snatch that up if I had $18,000 to spend on a camping trailer!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## beagle9 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


>


That is just wrong in so many ways.. rotflmbo.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> View attachment 306155



I remember those!  Barrel of Monkeys.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## rightwinger (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## beagle9 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


>


Where can I place my order ?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## beagle9 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


>


Got my girlfriend one of those back in the day. LOL ... Good lawdy I'm old.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## beagle9 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


>


I think my daughter still has those in her possession.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Those could be worth money.  I doubt if they still make them nowadays.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Victorian era toys were super creepy.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Victorian era toys were super creepy.



I think these toys would have given me nightmares when I was a little one.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

I had a doll that stood about 2 feet tall when I was like 5, and it had blinking eyes.  I hated that doll.  It was super creepy and I always felt like it was looking at me.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Victorian era toys were super creepy.
> ...


Yeah my grands are always talking about what's under their beds ? If they pulled one of those toys out, they probably wouldn't sleep for a week. LOL


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> I had a doll that stood about 2 feet tall when I was like 5, and it had blinking eyes.  I hated that doll.  It was super creepy and I always felt like it was looking at me.


My granddaughter is going through that stage now.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## beagle9 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


>


Bride of Chucky, and Chucky before he became a doll.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I had a doll that stood about 2 feet tall when I was like 5, and it had blinking eyes.  I hated that doll.  It was super creepy and I always felt like it was looking at me.
> ...



I totally get that.  I still wouldn't want that doll in my room looking at me, even today!


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

In the Victorian era, they used to pose with the dead bodies of their relatives for pictures.  Talk about creepy.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


She wants to sell the one that's looking at her. I said have at it.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## beagle9 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> In the Victorian era, they used to pose with the dead bodies of their relatives for pictures.  Talk about creepy.


Yep creepy.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## beagle9 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


>


Twin brothers ?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

They wore some really creepy looking Halloween costumes too!


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


>


Sad


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> They wore some really creepy looking Halloween costumes too!


Wow


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Sure appears to be.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Gotta get. Have a nice evening.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Here is a stand they would use to help pose a dead body.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Have a good one!  Hope you don't have nightmares!    Lol!  

Their morbidity is a bit fascinating though.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks like she is wearing a shower cap!  The rest of the outfit is nice though.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> In the Victorian era, they used to pose with the dead bodies of their relatives for pictures. Talk about creepy.



  When exposure times were on the order of seconds, or even minutes, it was much easier to take a decent picture of a dead person than a live person.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Original 18th century bath thought to have belonged to King George III


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 11, 2020)

Welcome back ChrisL how's your cute bunny doing?


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

drifter said:


> Welcome back ChrisL how's your cute bunny doing?



He is doing very well, thanks!  I posted a picture of him in the Coffee Shop this morning.  This is Bunny 2.  Unfortunately, my old bunny passed away.


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 11, 2020)

Gracie said:


>


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 11, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back ChrisL how's your cute bunny doing?
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 11, 2020)

Yarddog said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...



New bunny is super cute and pretty cool, but I still miss old bunny.  He was unusually affectionate.  I called him puppy bunny because he would follow me around the house like a puppy.  Lol!


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 12, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome back ChrisL how's your cute bunny doing?
> ...



aww sorry about your loss.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 12, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



that's so cute


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 12, 2020)

luv ya chris l I hope lifes going good for you


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 12, 2020)

drifter said:


> luv ya chris l I hope lifes going good for you



Back atcha!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 12, 2020)

ChrisL said:


>


Weekend at Bernie’s


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



   It's not a four season trailer, small black and grey water storage to go along with small potable water storage. Plus no heat to keep those tanks from freezing which will cause serious and expensive problems.
   Very little insulation making keeping them cool or warm difficult and more expensive. The Lance has dual pane windows along with great insulation.Quality of construction and materials is much lower in the cheaper brands.
  A good quality RV of the same size cost around 40K to 50K.

  Here's a new Lance in the same size.
New 2020 Lance Lance Travel Trailers 1995 Travel Trailer at Princess Craft Campers | Round Rock, TX | #328071


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 12, 2020)

ChrisL said:


> I love old Victorian homes.  Gorgeous.



  They're cool alright but the maintenance would be expensive as hell!!!!
  I couldnt imagine having to paint that thing!!!

   They have some really cool old homes in Galveston Tx.


----------



## ChrisL (Feb 13, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I love old Victorian homes.  Gorgeous.
> ...



Well, if I was rich enough to be able to afford a home like that, along with all the bills that come with it, I would just hire a painting company to paint it for me.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 22, 2020)

postcard


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 3, 2020)

Colt Model 1862 Police Revolver


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Corazon (Apr 13, 2020)

Helmetless Daft Punk...wow


----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Oct 16, 2020)

I've posted these in another thread, having forgotten completely about this thread.

  I initially thought that this dated to some time in the 1970s, but apparently, this model was made form 1972 until 2001, and the one that I have appears, based on my tentative interpretation of information given to me by a Milwaukee representative, to have been manufactured in May of 1989.  So, not quite the antique that I thought it was, but still old enough to qualify as _“vintage”_.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 17, 2020)

Vintage Sawzall


----------



## Desperado (Oct 17, 2020)

Cowboy outfits and toy guns


----------



## Michelle420 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 21, 2020)

Various vintage tins.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 28, 2020)

rightwinger said:


> Vintage Sawzall
> 
> View attachment 402976



  I actually have one that was my Mothers Dad's.
She has or had a pic of him and his brother using it in Canada way back when.


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 28, 2020)

A nifty thing about working in a thrift store is the interesting antiques that sometimes pass through my hands.

  Last week, three antique handsaws mysteriously appeared in the tool room.

  Doing some research, I was able to reliably date two of them to the 1840s or 1850s.  The other one, much lower quality, is from period 1955 to 1990.

  I learned some interesting things in the course of this research.  All three of these saws were made by a company called Disston, which was once one of the greatest manufacturers of saws.  The two older ones do not actually bear the Disston name, but are instead labeled as _“Warranted Superior”_.  It turns out that there was a convention, at the time, that companies that had a reputation for making high-quality products would sometimes also manufacture cheaper, lower-quality products, and not wanting to put their name on those lower-quality products, would instead label them as _“Warranted Superior”_.  The two _“Warranted Superior”_ saws do, however, bear a logo that, at the time, was Disston's, and it is that logo that also allows me to date them to the 1840s-1850s.  Around 1860, they changed the logo in a rather distinctive way, in around 1970, they changed it again to something totally different.

  In 1955, the family that owned Disston sold it to another company, at which point the quality of the products bearing that name apparently went downhill very rapidly.  That company continued to make and sell saws under the Disston name until 1990.  The third saw in this picture is from that period, much newer than the other two, and noticeably much lower in quality.





  Yesterday, two more antique saws turned up.





  The lower one in this second picture is another Disston, this one dating from 1896 to 1917.

  The upper one is a Craftsman; I haven't been able to find any useful information about it, but my guess would be that it's mid-20th-century.  It appears to be of slightly better quality than the 1955+ Disston in the previous find, but not nearly comparable to the other, much older saws.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 28, 2020)

Admiral 5K32 radio, c. 1955.  This came through the thrift store where I've been working, last week.  I tested it, and it works beautifully, other than a minor mechanical issue with its tuner.  Last I saw, it was sitting on our sales floor priced at $69.99.  I'd love to buy it myself, but I cannot really afford to spend that much for something I don't need much more than I need this radio.


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Nov 28, 2020)

A W48 German telephone, some time between 1948 and 1961.  Opening it up and looking at the guts, I was amazed at the quality and workmanship, far beyond what you expect of something as mundane as a telephone.  The ancient rotary dial mechanism works with a smoothness and precision that is truly inspiring.  Last I saw it, it was also put on the sales floor, bearing a $19.99 price.  I'm tempted to buy it.  I don't want it nearly as much as I'd like that radio, but it's much closer to being something I might decide to fit in my budget.  I wonder if I can make it work on a modern, American phone system.


----------



## miketx (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## xyz (Nov 30, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> A W48 German telephone, some time between 1948 and 1961.  Opening it up and looking at the guts, I was amazed at the quality and workmanship, far beyond what you expect of something as mundane as a telephone.  The ancient rotary dial mechanism works with a smoothness and precision that is truly inspiring.  Last I saw it, it was also put on the sales floor, bearing a $19.99 price.  I'm tempted to buy it.  I don't want it nearly as much as I'd like that radio, but it's much closer to being something I might decide to fit in my budget.  I wonder if I can make it work on a modern, American phone system.
> 
> View attachment 422790
> 
> ...


I'm thinking you could use it to answer the phone, not sure you could still dial numbers.


----------



## BS Filter (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Bob Blaylock (Dec 5, 2020)

xyz said:


> Bob Blaylock said:
> 
> 
> > A W48 German telephone, some time between 1948 and 1961.
> ...



  Alas, someone else beat me to it, once it got out on the sales floor.

  It did prompt me to do a little bit of research into the concept of making an antique telephone work with a modern phone line.  The two main issues seem to be that modern phone companies have dropped support for pulse-dialing, and that most modern phone lines don't reliably put put a strong enough ring signal to activate the old ringers.  There is equipment that you can get, to put between an old phone and a modern phone line, at least to implement pulse-dial support on your end, intercepting the pulse dials from the phone and passing them on to the phone system as touch tones.  There's even a Blutetooth-based device to pair an ancient phone with your cell phone, and make it work that way.

  One thing for which I didn't find an answer is whether the European version of _“Plain Old Telephone Service” (POTS)_, for which this phone was made, is compatible with the American version.


----------



## xyz (Dec 7, 2020)

Bob Blaylock said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Bob Blaylock said:
> ...


It's an interesting subject. There was one site which said you can get it to ring, it was a simple hack of how you connect the different colored wires. 

Found out that those old phones rang differently in Europe, the US and Australia, well the same ring but for different lengths of time as to how it's spaced with the silence. But that should be a function of the provider, not the phone.

You would need a converter for the dial unless your local service hasn't phased out rotary dialing for some reason, and supposedly you would also need to calibrate the dial according to one site, which doesn't surprise me if I remember how many wrong numbers I used to get.

I'm kind of curious myself, we've got  a couple of older phones, with buttons but one can also  generate rotary dial tones, I think. They haven't been plugged in for a long time.


----------



## Wyld Kard (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## kseeding (Dec 17, 2020)

drifter said:


>



I love this idea! Though it will be hard to find tv's like that nowadays.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Dalia (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Wyld Kard (Feb 14, 2021)

............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









''''''''''''''


----------



## Bob Blaylock (Feb 15, 2021)

I posted the following a few weeks ago, in a different thread, but this is where it really belongs…

——

About sixteen years ago, as I was coming near to the end of my time working at one thrift store, and getting ready to go back out into the Real World, an unusual vintage Minolta camera came through, which I ended up buying.

  I am now coming close to the end of my time at a different thrift store, again getting ready to go out into the Real World.  In the last week, an even more unusual vintage Minolta camera came through, and I bought it.

  The larger camera, to the left, is a Minolta 110 Zoom SLR.  That's the one I got in 2005.  It takes 110 film, which was once a common 16-millimeter format, mostly used in small, cheap cameras.  This was an unusual example of a higher-end camera made to take that film.

  The smaller camera, to the right, is a Minolta 16-II.  I just bought it yesterday [a few weeks ago, now].  It uses a proprietary 16-millimeter form format.  I don't know if it's even possible to get film to fit it, these days.  It's very similar in basic design and operation to the classic Minox cameras, most widely known as the cameras that spies are often depicted using in old movies to take pictures of secret documents.  I don't know if Minolta copied Minox, or Minox copied Minolta. but in spite of the similar names, and in this case, remarkably similar products, they are completely unrelated brands.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 16, 2022)

Corduroy bell bottoms






Velour shirts


----------



## miketx (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 16, 2022)

miketex said:


> View attachment 588977



OMG!!!  I remember the very last diner in my area that had these.  The place lasted till the end of the 80's before it was finally closed down.

So sad.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Feb 4, 2022)

*Life was good...*


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------

